# 32 inch door in a 30 inch space?



## TaskBoy

A Home Depot Millworks Dept. fellow told be I can install a 32 inch exterior fiberglass door even though I have an existing 30 inch by removing a jack stud or king stud (forgot what the name is) on one side to make more room. Is that ok?

If so, the hinge side is kinda close to the wall that is 90* to the exterior wall where the door is. Can I remove the on on the non-hinge side as I have more wall to deal with? Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello TaskBoy:
It doesn't matter much which side you take out; just remember that the jack stud is there to hold a header up over the door. You may need to make some adjustments for that. Check to see what kind of load might be on the header and if the studs have a skin of plywood or oriented strand board over them and the header. If that is the case, a few extra nails in the skin would strengthen the wall considerably.
Glenn


----------



## PaulMin

I wouldn't take that advice you were given at HD. The fact that it's an outside wall makes it even more important. I know HD does not sell 30" exterior so the idiot was trying to sell you something he had.
  Have a door made it isn't much more $$ and you will possibly save yourself some major aggravation.


----------



## triple D

A guy told you to just take out one of your cripplers to fit a bigger door in? Typically a header rests on the cripplers, wich are butted against the kings that go full height. Removing one of these door frame studs could be detramental, (or some word that means hazardous). The only proffesional answer here is to get same size door, or to remove drywall or siding to rebuild rough opening properly. Imagine if your trusses or joists rested on top of this wall and you dropped one side of a 34" header. Thats like taking two or three studs out of a wall. Thats my opinion, not that anyone asked, just had to throw in my two. I would feed that door to the guy you got it from. Good luck......


----------



## inspectorD

I'd go with "what the????"
The exterior door in your part of "Earthquakeville USA" needs to be done correctly. Any advice from the HD guy you delt with is wrong. 
Change the header and get a 36 inch door if you can fit it.
Go to the library and get a framing book to help you out, they are still free. And have the right answers.
Good luck.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

TaskBoy said:


> A Home Depot Millworks Dept. fellow told be I can install a 32 inch exterior fiberglass door even though I have an existing 30 inch by removing a jack stud or king stud (forgot what the name is) on one side to make more room. Is that ok?
> 
> If so, the hinge side is kinda close to the wall that is 90* to the exterior wall where the door is. Can I remove the on on the non-hinge side as I have more wall to deal with? Thanks.



No way, No Way, No way, do not even concider this. Order a custom door or reframe.


----------



## TaskBoy

After seeing your replies and rereading my post... he was talking about removing the add'l short stud that is next to the full-length king stud. Still a bad idea?

The fiberglass door is by Masonite a half light, two panel design. They don't offer a 30 in fiberglass in that config. Other brands to consider?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

The sud he is talking about is the support for your header beam.


----------



## TaskBoy

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> The sud he is talking about is the support for your header beam.



Daryl, thanks for the drawing. If the stud the HD guy was referring to is/are the short one(s) your drawing, then he was and is a loon!


----------



## glennjanie

Now, you're getting there. It is a little bigger job than first anticipated but tell me one that isn't.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

TaskBoy said:


> The fiberglass door is by Masonite a half light, two panel design. They don't offer a 30 in fiberglass in that config. Other brands to consider?


 I dought you will find a 30" extetior door that is not "Custom Made".

Are you sure you don't want to takle this or hire someone to inlarge the opening?


----------



## TaskBoy

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> I dought you will find a 30" extetior door that is not "Custom Made".
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to takle this or hire someone to inlarge the opening?



Hi, yeah it is getting to be a bigger job than first thought but it's gotta be done. I doubt I will go the enlarging route as I I just redid the drywall and paint as part of the remodel. It looks like Milgard or Thermatrue might have 30-inch models--the rep is calling me Monday.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

I hope this works out for you, Good luck


----------



## TaskBoy

Daryl and gang, I found 30 inch fiberglass half-light w/ internal grid doors by both Milgard and Therma-tru. They are only about $60 to $100 more than the Masonite brand and are higher quality. And, I don't have to ruin my house to fit a 32. This also means I can install myself and save $1000 labor for two doors. Woo-hoo!


----------



## inspectorD

Your plan is working....now to take over the world!!HAHAHAHAHAH
I always forget what cartoon that is from....my kids are warping my brain.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

That's great news, nice when things work out on a positive note.


----------

